# Позвонок в грудном отделе стал выпирать



## Valery999 (2 Авг 2014)

Позвонок в грудном отделе стал выпирать. Раньше это было совсем незаметно, а теперь это сложно не заметить, особенно на ощупь. Позвонок натертый от силовых упражнений, увеличенный в размере, что это? Насколько серьезно, от недавнего времени занимаюсь в качалке.


----------



## La murr (2 Авг 2014)

*Valery999*, здравствуйте!
Обращаю Ваше внимание на Правила форума о создании тем - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106.
Чем больше информации Вы предоставите, тем объективнее будет ответ специалиста.

Рентген или МРТ грудного отдела, как я понимаю, Вы не делали. Покажите докторам хотя бы фото, пожалуйста. Боли есть?


----------



## Valery999 (2 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Valery999*, здравствуйте!
> Обращаю Ваше внимание на Правила форума о создании тем - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106.
> Чем больше информации Вы предоставите, тем объективнее будет ответ специалиста.
> 
> Рентген или МРТ грудного отдела, как я понимаю, Вы не делали. Покажите докторам хотя бы фото, пожалуйста. Боли есть?



Рентген делала несколько месяцев назад,на тогда этого еще не было,было искривление грудного отдела позвоночника влево.Болей нет, только натертая кожа на этом позвонке.Какое должно быть фото?


----------



## La murr (2 Авг 2014)

Valery999 написал(а):


> Какое должно быть фото?


Фото обычным фотоаппаратом, Валерия. Укажите конкретно с помощью редакции в 
Paint, например, место Вашего беспокойства.
В качестве примера -


----------



## Valery999 (2 Авг 2014)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2014)

Снимки и УЗИ этого места


----------



## Valery999 (3 Авг 2014)

Я делала только рентген, но это было давнее, а этот позвонок увеличился несколько дней назад.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2014)

Надо идти к врачу.


----------



## Valery999 (5 Авг 2014)

Я пойду, мне для справки надо, ну а хоть приблизительно, что это может быть и насколько серьезно? Можно ли пока продолжать заниматься?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2014)

Можно, только не травмируйте это место.


----------



## AIR (6 Авг 2014)

> Позвонок натертый от силовых упражнений, увеличенный в размере, что это?


А может это просто травмированные и отёчные в результате механического воздействия мягкие ткани, окружающие позвонок?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2014)

AIR написал(а):


> А может это просто травмированные и отёчные в результате механического воздействия мягкие ткани, окружающие позвонок?


Скорее всего.


----------



## Valery999 (7 Авг 2014)

Наверное,я пока это место не нагружаю, и вроде бы оно уменьшилось


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2014)

А если к доктору сходите, совсем будет хорошо!


----------



## Valery999 (8 Авг 2014)

Да, конечно. Спасибо за помощь.


----------

